# British Movies Anyone?



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

What do you love and why? Best scene? Memorable moment in the movie that you could watch over and over again etc?

"We want the finest wines available to humanity, we want them here and we want them now"!!


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Two Bill Forsyth movies immeadiately spring to mind, Gregorys girl and Local Hero both make me laugh out loud.

If you get chance, see them !

Paul D


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Paul said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Two Bill Forsyth movies immeadiately spring to mind, Gregorys girl and Local Hero both make me laugh out loud.
> 
> ...


Yeah i've seen Gregory's Girl on Film 4 it's a good film.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

'Trainspotting' but don't know if it's British.

I already mentioned 'Bridget Jones'.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

The Full Monty


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

"Kes" Where he finds his poor bird with it's neck wrung, dumped in the dustbin.

Unbearable.























Don't recall many good Brit films


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> "Kes" Where he finds his poor bird with it's neck wrung, dumped in the dustbin.
> 
> Unbearable.
> 
> ...

















Well, I remember one of the best acted films I've ever seen.............The Hill

Harry Andrews and Ian Hendry were superb

What about.........

The Train

Memphis Belle

Lawrence of Arabia

Dr Zhivago

Point Blank

The Elephant Man

Alien

Zulu

Star Wars

2001

The superb acting of Ian Bannen in The Offence

Ice Cold in Alex

Bridge over the River Kwai

etc etc etc..................some superb British films

Here's a few more:-

1 The Third Man (1949, Carol Reed)

2 Brief Encounter (1945, David Lean)

3 Lawrence of Arabia (1962, David Lean)

4 The 39 Steps (1935, Alfred Hitchcock)

5 Great Expectations (1946, David Lean)

6 Kind Hearts and Coronets (1949, Robert Hamer)

7 Kes (1969 Ken Loach)

8 Don't Look Now (1973, Nicolas Roeg)

9 The Red Shoes (1948, Michael Powell, Emeric Pressburger)

10 Trainspotting (1996, Danny Boyle)

11 The Bridge on the River Kwai (1957, David Lean)

12 If... (1968, Lindsay Anderson)

13 The Ladykillers (1955, Alexander Mackendrick)

14 Saturday Night and Sunday Morning (1960, Karel Reisz)

15 Brighton Rock (1947, John Boulting)

16 Get Carter (1971, Mike Hodges)

17 The Lavender Hill Mob (1951, Charles Crichton)

18 Henry V (1944, Laurence Olivier)

19 Chariots of Fire (1981, Hugh Hudson)

20 A Matter of Life and Death (1946, Michael Powell, Emeric Pressburger)

21 The Long Good Friday (1980, John Mackenzie)

22 The Servant (1963, Joseph Losey)

23 Four Weddings and a Funeral (1994, Mike Newell)

24 Whisky Galore! (1949, Alexander Mackendrick)

25 The Full Monty (1997, Peter Cattaneo)

26 The Crying Game (1992, Neil Jordan)

27 Dr Zhivago (1965, David Lean)

28 Monty Python's Life of Brian (1979, Terry Jones)

29 Withnail and I (1987, Bruce Robinson)

30 Gregory's Girl (1980, Bill Forsyth)

31 Zulu (1964, Cy Endfield)

32 Room at the Top (1958, Jack Clayton)

33 Alfie (1966, Lewis Gilbert)

34 Gandhi (1982, Richard Attenborough)

35 The Lady Vanishes (1938, Alfred Hitchcock)

36 The Italian Job (1969, Peter Collinson)

37 Local Hero (1983, Bill Forsyth)

38 The Commitments (1991, Alan Parker)

39 A Fish Called Wanda (1988, Charles Crichton)

40 Secrets & Lies (1995, Mike Leigh)

41 Dr No (1962, Terence Young)

42 The Madness of King George (1994, Nicholas Hytner)

43 A Man for All Seasons (1966, Fred Zimmermann)

44 Black Narcissus (1947, Michael Powell, Emeric Pressburger)

45 The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp (1943, Michael Powell, Emeric

Pressburger)

46 Oliver Twist (1948, David Lean)

47 I'm All Right Jack (1959, John Boulting)

48 Performance (1970, Nicolas Roeg, Donald Cammell)

49 Shakespeare in Love (1998, John Madden)

50 My Beautiful Launderette (1985, Stephen Frears)

51 Tom Jones (1963, Tony Richardson)

52 This Sporting Life (1967, Lindsay Anderson)

53 My Left Foot (1989, Jim Sheridan)

54 Brazil (1985, Terry Gilliam)

55 The English Patient (1996, Anthony Minghella)

56 A Taste of Honey (1961, Tony Richardson)

57 The Go-Between (1970, Joseph Losey)

58 The Man in the White Suit (1951, Alexander Mackendrick)

59 The Ipcress File (1965, Sidney J Furie)

60 Blow Up (1966, Michelangelo Antonioni)

61 The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner (1962, Tony Richardson)

62 Sense and Sensibility (1995, Ang Lee)

63 Passport to Pimlico (1949, Henry Cornelius)

64 The Remains of the Day (1993, James Ivory)

65 Sunday, Bloody Sunday (1971, John Schlesinger)

66 The Railway Children (1970, Lionel Jeffries)

67 Mona Lisa (1986, Neil Jordan)

68 The Dam Busters (1955, Michael Anderson)

69 Hamlet (1948, Laurence Olivier)

70 Goldfinger (1964, Guy Hamilton)

71 Elizabeth (1998, Shekhar Kapur)

72 Goodbye, Mr. Chips (1939, Sam Wood)

73 A Room with a View (1985, James Ivory)

74 The Day of the Jackal (1973, Fred Zinnemann)

75 The Cruel Sea (1952, Charles Frend)

76 Billy Liar (1963, John Schlesinger)

77 Oliver (1968, Carol Reed)

78 Peeping Tom (1960, Michael Powell)

79 Far From the Madding Crowd (1967, John Schlesinger)

80 The Draughtsman's Contract (1982, Peter Greenaway)

81 A Clockwork Orange (1971, Stanley Kubrick)

82 Distant Voices, Still Lives (1988, Terence Davies)

83 Darling (1965, John Schlesinger)

84 Educating Rita (1983, Lewis Gilbert)

85 Brassed Off (1996, Mark Herman)

86 Genevieve (1953, Henry Cornelius)

87 Women in Love (1969, Ken Russell)

88 A Hard Day's Night (1964, Richard Lester)

89 Fires Were Started (documentary, 1943, Humphrey Jennings)

90 Hope and Glory (1981, John Boorman)

91 My Name is Joe (1998, Ken Loach)

92 In Which We Serve (1942 Noel Coward, David Lean)

93 Caravaggio (1986, Derek Jarman)

94 The Belles of St Trinian's (1954, Frank Launder)

95 Life Is Sweet (1990, Mike Leigh)

96 The Wicker Man (1973, Robin Hardy)

97 Nil By Mouth (1997, Gary Oldman)

98 Small Faces (1995, Gillies Mackinnon)

99 Carry On Up the Khyber (1968, Gerald Thomas)

100 The Killing Fields (1984, Roland Joffe


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

We've also done some of the best Horror and Sci Fi films not mentioned here!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So you've done some homework there Griff









East Is East was a funny film. Some very funny lines in it, even though they were slightly racist. Then again, it was the Asian actors saying them! So was it so bad?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> So you've done some homework there Griff


No he hasn't









Google plus copy-and-paste is a wonderful combination


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Quadrophenia.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Snatch....Best scene ( there are loads..) Tyrone ( You fat bastard) moving the car outside the bookies..'It was at a funny angle''


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > So you've done some homework there Griff
> ...










.......................What's the problem with that!

The point is there are some great Brit films out there and I've pointed it out!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Theres no problem Griff.....









Great films there BTW....


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2005)

"Get Carter" with Michael Caine......... good gritty gangster film.

"Lock, Stock and two smoking barrels" .......a proper London scene. Great film but rather too much like my own home life.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder, Griff. I saw some of the movies but didn't know they were British. Alien and Brazil are one of the best SF movies ever IMO. Some scenes

Trainspotting: When Vincent Begbie picks up a chick with long legs, stuff her in his car and then realize it's a transvestite.























Alien: The Alien watching Ripley when she is taking a shower. Your skin crawls.

Lawrence of Arabia: The Turkish soldier (almost dead) can't focus to shoot at him.

Bridget Jones: Bridget is presenting the author of 'Kafka motorbike', a certain MR. Fitzpatrick. Her mind is wispering continuously 'TitsPervert, TitsPervert'. She is so relieved when she actually gets his name right.
















Brazil: When our hero is following his angel and skycrapers rise from the earth barring his way. He falls and fights a huge monster who has his face.









Great Expectations: (I've seen the '46 version







) When the old witch is left to burn.

Life of Brian: When they all are crucified waiting for the execution, the Roman soldier asks 'Who is Jessus Christ'. Everyone answeres 'I am, I am'. A guy there sais 'I'm Jessus Christ and so is my wife'. (He was crucified next to his wife).

Clockwork Orange: The 'Singing in the rain' raping scene. Revolting.

I wasn't impressed by 'The full monty', 'The English patient' and the '49 Hamlet. I saw the Mel Gibson's version and I liked it more but not sure if it is a British movie.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Life of Brian: When they all are crucified waiting for the execution, the Roman soldier asks 'Who is Jessus Christ'. Everyone answeres 'I am, I am'. A guy there sais 'I'm Jessus Christ and so is my wife'. (He was crucified next to his wife).


Brian?









I like the Jailer who askes ''Crucifixion?...First on the left take a cross on the way out....









''No, freedom for me...Only joking!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, that was funny too.














I remember the guy keeps appearing in the movie making a lots of jokes but is been a long time since I saw it. Remember the guards desperation that he mixed the papers and he will be crucified instead? And then the guy said 'Nooo, only joking' and the guard was like 'Phew!'


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> Quadrophenia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Get that Lambretta Roy, you know your heading for that mid life crisis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Snatch....Best scene ( there are loads..) Tyrone ( You fat *******) moving the car outside the bookies..'It was at a funny angle''
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A get away driver what the F**** can he get away from.

"Well how many fingers did he have? I don't know do I !! I didn't get a chance to get out the BI NOC U LARS."


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Was Withnail and I in that list? What about Naked can't remember seeing that in the list. A great list though i particulary like remains of the day and nil by mouth.

No Hammer horror flicks in there though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im gonna watch it again tonight..

''You been brushing your teeth with shit?''


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Im gonna watch it again tonight..
> 
> ''You been brushing your teeth with ****?''
> 
> ...


"I don't advise a haircut, man. All hairdressers are in the employment of the government. Hairs are your aerials. They pick up signals from the cosmos, and transmit them directly into the brain. This is the reason bald-headed men are uptight"


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Quadrophenia.


Me too....I was there, but on a real bike (500 Gold Star)

Roger

PS If I had found that alleyway, Phil Daniels would'nt have had a look-in

Roger


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Dicky Attenborough gave just about the finest performance ever of a British Regimental Seargeant Major in the acclaimed film Guns at Batasi.................a mezmerising piece of acting!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

So it seems the British never made a good film then?







Only joking guys don`t linch me







great list Griff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> So it seems the British never made a good film then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read this by the way!?...........Time Travel In Einstein's Universe

J Richard Gott


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Read this by the way!?...........Time Travel In Einstein's Universe
> 
> J Richard Gott
> 
> ...


Don,`t get me started on physics and time travel








my lodger is a sci-fi writer and science nut, within 5 minutes of meeting her for the first time at a party Einstein came into the conversation.Actually don`t get the wrong idea she can talk very knowledgeably about almost any subject. I have not yet found anything shes not good at, I bet if she put her mind to it she could manage watchmaking as well.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> .............I have not yet found anything shes not good at....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth hanging onto then!!























I'm into the universe, time travel etc etc!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > .............I have not yet found anything shes not good at....
> ...


She sure is, breakfast conversations can get weird you try string theory at 7AM














actually I recon she could explain it to a three year old without too much trouble


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

"Hell Drivers"...............with Stanley Baker, Sean Connery, William Hartnell.........and best of all..............Patrick McGoohan as Big Red!!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

chrisb said:


> Full Metal Jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't know it was British.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't think it was..........Stanley Kubrick....but it was made in England.

Blade Runner was Brit though!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Hill In Korea

A Hill In Korea was the first major feature film to portray British troops in action during the Korean War. Based on real events, it follows the fortunes of a small Fighting Patrol composed mostly of National Servicemen in what starts out as a routine sweep through a quiet village.

As the British troops move out, they find themselves cut off from their own lines by a huge force of Chinese soldiers. The patrol attempts to break out, but the enemy seem to be everywhere.

Faced with the prospect of either capture or certain death, the survivors make their last stand in a deserted temple where they will fight to the last bullet. Hard-hitting, realistic and action-packed, this classic British war film features a host of star names including George Baker, Stanley Baker, Harry Andrews and Michael Medwin - and introduces Michael Caine in his first film role.


----------

